# Pimmel-Tattoo



## cinderella (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo. Irgendwie klappt das bei mir nicht ganz so gut. Liegt daran, dass mein Laptop zurzeit total spinnt und sich bei Photoshop andauern aufhängt..
Kann mir jemand schnell weiterhelfen und ein Bild ausschneiden? =)
Ich bräuchte es ohne Ramen. Ich möchte mir das Logo als Tattoo ausdrucken, wobei es natürlich ungelegen kommen würde wenn ich auf meiner Haut auch den weißen Hintergrund hätte, will heissen, ich brauche lediglich die schwarze Kontur.
Dieses Bild: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/thumb/6/64/K.I.Z._Logo.svg/413px-K.I.Z._Logo.svg.png
Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen würde


----------



## chmee (17. Oktober 2010)

cinderella, legst Du Dich unter nen Drucker? Der Tättowierer wird wohl schwarz von Weiß unterscheiden können, zumal beim Ausdruck eh keine weiße Farbe gedruckt werden muß, das Papier ist schon weiss 

mfg chmee


----------



## Leola13 (17. Oktober 2010)

Hai,

war das eine Fake-Frage ?

Wer lässt sich einen Notenschlüssel in Penisform tätowieren und wer stört sich an weiss auf weiss ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chmee (17. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt Leute, die finden K.I.Z. gut.

ich nicht
mfg chmee


----------



## Frezl (17. Oktober 2010)

:-D Geiles Logo - der "Notenständer". Das is mal ne sehr kreative Interpretation dieses Begriffs. Gefällt mir sehr. Aber tätowieren würd ich mir das trotzdem net lassen.

Die Frage find ich auch sehr geil ;-) Soweit ich über das Tätowierhandwerk informiert bin, malt der Tätwierer das entweder frei Hand von deiner Vorlage ab, oder er druckts auf ne spezielle Folie, von der er die Skizze auf deine Haut "bügeln" kann und fährt die dann nach...
Für beide Fälle ist deine Vorlage eigentlich perfekt geeignet.

Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## iAmRich (18. Oktober 2010)

und sonst leg einfach das logo in Photoshop auf deine Haut und stelle die Ebene auf Multiplizieren ein (Im Ebenenfenster links oben neben der Deckkrafteinstellung einfach auf das Dropdownmenü(standarteinstellung:Normal) klicken und Multiplizieren wählen)...
Bin zwar nicht der Fan von Fake-tattoos aber das ist ja letzten endes deine Sache 

[edit]: xD hab mir das Bild grade nochmal angeschaut und gemerkt dass es ein PNG ist, welches sogar keinen Hintergrund mehr hat ... wozu den dann noch Freistellen****?  ...


----------



## Leola13 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hai,

habe ich da beim ersten Post etwas überlesen ? 
Hiess der Titel schon immer so ?

Auf jeden Fall Geschmacksache und die PS bezüglichen Fragen sollten wohl geklärt sein.

Ciao Stefan


----------

